# Help with USC & UCLA screenwriting applications (I'm from the UK)



## KatieeveD (Jul 4, 2019)

Hey guys,

So I want to apply to the Fall 2020 admissions for the USC MFA in Writing for Screen and TV and the UCLA Screenwriting MFA. I'm from the UK and our system works really differently here so I don't really understand what I'm doing. Can anyone else who's applied to these, or just US schools in general, from the UK give me a hand with understanding what they want from me? Or just anyone else who's applied from the US who might be able to give me some advice?

Also, it asks for Transcripts from my BA except I won't have finished by the time I'm applying so I don't know how I'm supposed to do this?

Thanks!


----------



## Chris W (Jul 4, 2019)

KatieeveD said:


> Also, it asks for Transcripts from my BA except I won't have finished by the time I'm applying so I don't know how I'm supposed to do this?


Can you then give them the transcripts as is? Can you do transcripts if your degree is in progress? I'm sure that's possible.


----------



## KatieeveD (Jul 4, 2019)

Chris W said:


> Can you then give them the transcripts as is? Can you do transcripts if your degree is in progress? I'm sure that's possible.


 I've never been given a transcript so I'm not entirely sure how to get one or if they do them partway through a degree. My university aren't being particularly helpful regarding this at the moment


----------



## alanray (Jul 4, 2019)

KatieeveD said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So I want to apply to the Fall 2020 admissions for the USC MFA in Writing for Screen and TV and the UCLA Screenwriting MFA. I'm from the UK and our system works really differently here so I don't really understand what I'm doing. Can anyone else who's applied to these, or just US schools in general, from the UK give me a hand with understanding what they want from me? Or just anyone else who's applied from the US who might be able to give me some advice?
> 
> ...


You should be able to request your school to mail your official transcript to USC and UCLA, make sure the right departments listed on their grad school websites, and it doesn’t have to be a completed degree. You send them the one still in progress, and then you will need to send them another one later after you’ve graduated and your finished diploma is posted to the transcript


----------



## Kira (Sep 12, 2019)

KatieeveD said:


> Also, it asks for Transcripts from my BA except I won't have finished by the time I'm applying so I don't know how I'm supposed to do this?
> 
> Thanks!



Hi! I applied to both USC and UCLA before finishing up undergrad. My undergrad (either call or email the academic services office?) sent out the incomplete transcripts to the various schools I applied to. It will have all of your grades and coursework up to the last completed term. It's just a way for UCLA/USC to know you will get a bachelors degree. I'll ask my friend, who attended UCLA from the UK.


----------

